# Smallmouth Hittin' in the Hocking River Report...



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

My brother-in-law and me hit the Hocking River this morning. We put in at Clear Creek Rd. and fished to near Enterprise. We didn't do as well as he (without me) did last Sunday morning. But we sure did get into a nice batch of them though.
He was using live night crawlers and letting them drift with the current. He slaughtered the Rockbass & Bluegill. He also caught about a dozen or more small sized Smallmouth Bass.
I was pitching: tubes, crankbaits, jigntwistertails, and jigntubes, and my old standard... the JignPig. I caught about a half dozen Rockbass and about as many Smallmouth. I caught the only two smallmouth bass fish over 16-inches. Here is one pictured. It barely measured 16-inches. I didn't weigh it.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

We waded about 2 miles yesterday and ended up with 17 total Smallies biggest was 19 inches, Woulda had pics but had to cut trip short due to hook in the finger .


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

That stretch is awesome! I usually hit Clear Creek along with that section for smallies and trout!


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

RiverWader said:


> We waded about 2 miles yesterday and ended up with 17 total Smallies biggest was 19 inches, Woulda had pics but had to cut trip short due to hook in the finger .


Oh, the ole hook in the finger trips do it all the time. Sorry to hear about that. But I will say, maybe I would be willing to put a hook in my finger for a little ways if I could catch some 19-incher smallmouth! LOL But maybe not too far. LOL


----------



## kmjschulz (Apr 7, 2008)

I hit her up yesterday too and man were they hitting on the Sassy Shad. I don't fish as far up the river as you guys but i think between athens and nelsonville is underrated, i caught a 17 inch there yesterday.


----------

